# Houston Bow Shops



## GalloDelCielo (Oct 22, 2014)

Anybody from Houston that goes to Viking Archery or has used them in the past? Just wondering what is going on over there. Last time I went in (a few years ago) i was disappointed to say the least, they were remodeling and didn't really have a whole lot to offer, about the same time West Houston Archery was starting to gain some recognition. I'm just curious if any of y'all switched from one shop to the other and if Viking has made a comeback. Im in college so i haven't really had the time to swing by and check it out. My dad's been going there since the 90's, and I got my current bow setup there about 7 years ago with the help of Scott and his crew.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Santa Fe archery....

I used to go to Viking....


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Santa Fe archery....
> 
> I used to go to Viking....


x2


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I think him and his brother split up and one of them opened a shop in the hill country.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Viking has been closed for a while


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

The owner tim and lanny opened a shop canyon lake area houston closed up


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Viking goes by Greater Houston Archery

He's struggling and does not carry much for inventory but can order what you want

Took the kids there for some quick lessons - and found out the have a weekend league for kids wanting to get in the sport 

He can restring bows and I feel he can still help you in that regard


----------



## GalloDelCielo (Oct 22, 2014)

oh ok, good to know. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery is excellent. They've been super helpful helping me get my bow tuned to me and getting me shooting right. I took a 1 hour lesson and learned a ton, definitely improved my skills. I just bought my boys their own bows from them and they spent all kinds of time getting their bows set up and sighted in with them.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

New fan of Santa Fe Archery. Went this week and picked up a new Hoyt Faktor 30. After discussing my budget they let me try out 6 different bows, discussing the pros & cons of each. I was very impressed with their knowledge, patience with someone new to archery, and overall commitment to selling me the bow that fit me best and not the most expensive. In the end I walked out with a bow completely rigged and fitted to me and the total price came in $400 under my stated budget. Great shop, very helpful people, I will be back.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't been to Santa Fe, but have heard good things. The Bow Zone is where I like to go. Those guys are patient and top notch. Not a big fan of West Houston, but their new facility is pretty nice.


----------

